# (cringe RP)



## PC Master Race (Jun 8, 2020)

Don't bother.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 8, 2020)

Amidst the landscape, and all that populated it, a mew gave a soft smile to the mammoth-minotaur, giggling a little as he gave a small bow. Seemingly, from the way he held himself, he was a prince, and quite dignified at that. Rien faced his foe, giving his sword handle a small pat. "Greetings! I am Rien An Foque, the shiny mew prince of Avaloria!," Rien said, bowing yet again. "It is a pleasure to have this battle with you!," the mew exclaimed, smiling softly as his blue hair whipped about. "Your move fair sir! I insist!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 8, 2020)

The crowd cheers loudly, but a little bit impatient at the prince's polite manner for this bloodied show, and some already urge Jin to help push the result of the match in favor of the money they have bet on him.
He, however, despite his brutish and... wild appearance, is still more than a bloodthirsty beast.

- If you insist, but first I suppose I should dress up appropriately for a royal opponent...

He tosses the hammer up a bit, just as a flash of light emits from there. When he grabs it, he is holding what looks like the scabbard of a long katana, with his left hand.
His horns, tusks and hooves, even his trunk, all change from ivory yellow to white as diamond. His eyes also from golden yellow to silver white.
Continuing his transformation, what looks like white crystals seem to start growing out of his body, mainly on his abdomen, wrists and back, into clusters. His tail is morphed from a normal elephant tail to a massive scorpion tail. All with the same diamond-white color.
There is a hexagon-shaped eye on his abdomen, where his belly button is.
His voice now having some kind of otherworldly echo as well, like someone or something is speaking with him.

- I won't go easy on you, "sir", so prepare yourself.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 8, 2020)

The Prince of Light watched with bated breath as his contender changed his form. he watched what most would call a 'battle transmogrification', and let out an audible sound of wonder as he watched Jin's eyes change to a silvery color, noting the difference in his physical form as well. Giving the mammoth a small round of applause, the mew watched happily as his combatant was ready to battle. Smiling, the mew gave Jin one last friendly bow. "Wowee, what a transformation! I'd hope to think that's not all for show!," the somewhat happy prince said cheerily, noting the large katana. The Shiny Mew underwent no transformation whatsoever, and merely assumed a fighting stance, tucking his blade close to him. "Alright then! First come, first serve. Have at it!," the mew said softly, entering a defensive stance. Judging from how the mammoth held himself, Rien expected a tough battle, but eagerly awaited to see as to what Jin could really do. His tail eagerly swished back and forth, watching him. "Don't worry, I hate it when people hold back.....now come at me....."


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 8, 2020)

Jin slightly grins a bit, pleased that his opponent is excited for the match.

- I'll try not to disappoint.

And so the match begins, with Jin's opening attack a quick slash of his katana. However, he only stands where he is without moving an inch, and the blade is nowhere near the prince to even touch him at all.
As the blade slashes outwars, a trail of light emits from the sheath and follows it, along with a very brief but bright flash of light, followed by a really sharp, high-pitched sound, and a loud, thunderous noise.
The very air between Jin and the prince start to shake, rapidly ! Whatever is going through the air can still be seen from the air around it : its shape might resemble a crescent, and it's going at the speed of sound !


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 8, 2020)

The Prince gave a small smile, watching as the mammoth went for his blade. Curious, yet confused, the mew watched as he unsheathed the blade, gasping as the trail of light, shaped like a crescent, sped towards him at such speed. The Mew narrowed his eyes, timing the evasion just right. In the last second,, the mew dodged, turning left as the light skimmed a piece of his hair off. Panting in relief, Rien smiled softly. "Nice one! Almost got me scarf!," the mew said happily, standing at guard. What he threw at him next would be an absolute mystery....but he'll be ready. Rien took a defensive stance, getting ready for Jin's next move.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 8, 2020)

Jin's only response is a slight nod, but he nevertheless still acknowledges Rien's agility in dodging something at the speed of sound at the last second like so.
He gets in his stance again, and this time launches another crescent-shaped projectile at Rien again. Still the same trail of light from the scabbard to the blade of the katana, the same flash of light, and the same sounds coming off.
However, this time the projectile is invisible !
Following the move, he lets go of the scabbard and throws his left hand forward, another flash of light comes in, and when it fades away, in his left hand is a white-colored hand cannon. The scabbard is now being held by his tail. He immediately pulls the trigger as soon as he has it in his hand, taking only 1 second to aim it at Rien.
There is the sound of gunfire, but no bullet comes out of the gun. Instead, when the sound is heard, what look like spikes of white crystals (similar to the ones on Jin's body) seemingly and literally burst out from thin air, striking at Rien from all directions ! The moment the crystal spikes come into view (exactly when Jin pulls the trigger and the sound of gunshot is heard), each of them unleashes a large and invisible wave of infrasound (internal bleeding) and ultrasound (disorientation) !
But Jin doesn't stop with just that, he "shoots" the gun at Rien 3 more times, and the crystal spikes all pierce at him just as much, blasting off the sound waves even more so !


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 8, 2020)

The Mew watched in wonder as the mammoth slashed the blade again, tilting his head as he looked around. There seemed to be no visible mark f the blade, but he could hear it. Trusting his second instinct, the mew closed his eyes, breathing in and out calmly. At the last moment, like the other blast, he managed to dodge, barely moving as this blast grazed his face. The mew sighed in relief, but his ears perked up as the gun was fired. Rien flinched, hiding his face in a reflective instinct, surprised to find no bullet. But what else hit him hurt much like one. The mew cried out as the odd crystals struck him, seeming endless only in three shots. Once the firing stopped, Rien shuddered a little, panting softly. He brushed the crystals off, wincing a little. "I-'ll admit, that's a neat trick. But now, I'd like to show something. That fancy bladework isn't the only thing I can see. That gun....odd as it may be, is really cool! Along with painful," Rien giggled, wincing again. "Oww......alright, try this on for size....," the Mew said, taking an odd stance. He closed his eyes, his scarf rustling in the wind. At the last moment, he unsheathed his blade, the sword ringing as it faced the mammoth. "Let's see how you like lightspeed....," Rien said, dashing towards Jin as he slashed at him repeatedly, then jumping back and sheathing the blade again. "Don't worry, I wasn't aiming for you......"


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 8, 2020)

Jin stays on guard when Rien gets in an odd stance, and is just barely able to bring his crytal-covered left hand up in a poor attempt to block the rapid assault from Rien's slashes... but then he feels as if Rien isn't aiming for him ? Against someone that is too big and slow to dodge like Jin, most attacks usually hit him or get blocked, not miss... so Rien must have intentionally done it.
He stays where he is when Rien jumps back, and sees that it's confirmed : Rien wasn't aiming the attacks at him.
The question is, why ?
However, he knows he'll have to figure it out on his own, and nothing can be done without risk.
Just as he always remembers it by heart... there can be no bravery without a bit of madness.

- Light speed you say ?... Thanks for the suggestion. Take this !

And so he sends another attack at Rien again. Another sword strike like before. Yet, this time, also different. He also sheathes it immediately afterwards too.
No sound to be heard this time when the blade slashes across the air, and the air doesn't vibrate either, only the light flashing out. But, during the time frame when the blade moves across, what look like clusters of nebula clouds begin to shift into view, constantly changing the brightness and darkness, from as blinding as a lightning bolt to pitch-black, and all in between, in no particular pattern. Still during the short duration when the blade is outside, beams of light fire off from the center of those nebula discs, almost like quasars - and rightfully so ! When the discs fire off, there are several rings of plasma (fire + electricity) that blast out along the length of the beams, the area is illuminated so much it can hurt someone's eyes pretty bad if looking directly at the area for too long. If getting burned and electrocuted relentlessly by the plasma waves isn't much of their concern, that is.
It's become clear now : Jin's attacks may not be that fast, but he's insanely and impossibly quick in casting the spells, so much that it's enough for him to nuke the area within the split second he draws the sword or pulls the trigger.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 9, 2020)

The mew gave a soft snicker for this. He had intentionally missed his little attack, which would prove useful for later. Rien stood up straight, sheathing his blade as he watched the mammoth. "Oooh, you have more tricks too?," the Shiny mew questioned, watching him unsheath his blade again. He barely managed to see the strike, but was caught off guard when he sheathed it back, making the mew tilt his head in confusion. He gave a small yelp when he saw that the blasts were too quick, even for him to dodge. He cried out as they struck him, both the sensation of being both burned and electrocuted seemed to make the mew almost tap out. He whimpered as he managed to break out of them, shaking madly as he held his arm. "N-Not bad....that really did hurt.....b-but now I see....you and you lightning quick resolve really will make this a pressing issue.....I don't know what that was...I want to say magic...but I don't know...all I can do is guard....," Rien said nervously, gulping a bit as he got in a defensive stance. "Doesn't mean I'm backed into a corner though....I'll see what you can do...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 9, 2020)

- Just trying my best not to disappoint you, heh.

The crowd cheers with thunderous applause at the scenes. They couldn't care less, as long as someone's getting hurt, and they hope Jin and Rien will violently darken each other as well as the whole ring with blood and dirt. However, the mammoth is weighing between just going all-out and hopefully ending the fight as quick as possible, or giving the prince a chance.

- But I hope you'd do the same too, and don't hold back. I dunno what's your standards as a prince of your race, or of where you come from, but I didn't hold back, and I definitely won't either, so I hope you're gonna give me what's what too. Full throttle. If you're gonna see what I can do, then see it in the heat of the moment...

He puts the sword scabbard on his back, and in his left hand now is... an SMG ? He gets in a different stance too, now his left side forward with the gun, and his right side back behind.

- ... Because here I come !

And he certainly isn't kidding ! As he brandishes the SMG outward with the trigger held down, more of those quasars begin to open up in front of Jin, and open fire at Rien. However, rather than beams of constant and concentrated laser, this time it's a barrage of rapid-fire crystal bolts, a mix of infrasound / ultrasound / fire / electricity, at the fire rate of a heavy machine gun ! While they're all in front of Jin and Rien, rather than from blind sides, they still cover a large area where Rien is, and with such fire rate (as well as projectile speed), they can quite easily nuke the entire ring !


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 9, 2020)

The mew smiled at the mammoth, winking a little as he stood there, whisking his tail about excitedly. "Oh yeah! You don't want me to hold back? Well, don't say I was abiding by the code of combat. It applies with every mew in my race as they are appointed prince. We have to officially receive the statement of the other fighter as to truly let you see what we have. We aren't pushovers after all, and at this rate, you asked for it! Now I have the legal authority to go all out!," the Mew happily squealed, wiggling eagerly. "Oooh, I can't wait!," Rien said, mewing in confusion as he looked at the SMG. He yelped as he saw the crystals fly at him, smirking a little. "Ooh, not this time!," Rien chuckled. And with that, he took a different stance, one that radiated power as he put his paws together, smirking a little. "This is a teaser of what I can do. These crystals will serve as a clear, pristine example....," The Shiny Mew said, hitting them dead on. He struck them, but cleverly. He was not only attacking back, but he was returning them to the mammoth at 10 times it's original speed. "Have a reversal of fortune, on me!," the mew laughed, his tail wagging frantically now as he kicked and punched them back towards Jin. "And I'm just getting warmed up! Help me out, and I'll give you a no-holds-barred fight!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 9, 2020)

- Oh nuts-sack !

Jin frantically covers his face with both his crystal-covered hands, also folding his ears in, to keep him shielded somewhat from the barrage of projectiles. His abdomen and tail is protected by the hard and durable layer of crystals as well.
However, the blasts of infrasound and ultrasound really give him what's what indeed. He frowns in pain, his ears ringing from getting dazed and disoriented so much, he almost falls over, but manages to stand his ground and closes the quasars.
When the scene calms down, Jin is standing there with the crystals on his body cracked a bit, and his skin having quite some scars. However, he looks to be way more alive than before now.

- Ha ! That's the spirit ! Ready or not, "your highness", here we go !

Then he points the sword skyward. In that moment, the sword is in full view and long enough for Rien to notice : the blade looks to be extremely luminous, but also with the air vibrating around it... almost like the sound waves he sent at Rien earlier.
The ground beneath Rien starts to rumble and quickly cracks apart, making way for crystals to burst up all around him. They only look a bit translucent, like extremely condensed ice.
They seem to be trapping the mew inside like a heavily-fortified locked-in cage, but then they immediately start to vibrate really bad and crack apart. However, the bits look to be falling... into the crystals ? Rather than onto the ground. And because of that, the crystals are getting more and more deformed, but still firmly planted on the ground, seemingly immovable unless with extreme force.
If anything, they look like some really unstable explosives primed and about to detonate...
Wait, explosives !?
Jin then stabs the sword down, the blade thrusting clean and deep into the ground, through and through.

- FIRE IN THE HOLE !

On Jin's command, the crystals become all twisted, bent over and broken down, as they collapse onto themselves, abruptly and instantly. Then, each of them explode into an inward-turned-outward supernova-like explosion, a blast of pure fire, electricity, infrasound and ultrasound.
With the number of crystals Jin summoned into the fray, there are a good 10 supernova explosions blasting off, and Rien is trapped at the epicenter !


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 9, 2020)

The mew smiled a little, patting his blade as he watched the mammoth. He laughed loudly when the mammoth said your highness, and got in his defensive position. "Alright then! I'm all set then pal! Let's see what you got!," Rien said happily, assuming his position. He tilted his head in wonder as he watched him slice with his blade again, but was thrown off by how it went, and gasped as the firm ice surrounded him. "What's all this?...," the mew questioned, curious and scared at the same time. He got ready when Jin said fire in the hole, summoning a defensive ring at the last moment. As he pulled up his defensive orb, he cried out in pain as one of the exploding crystals lodged itself in his arm, making Rien shake in agony. As the explosion settled, after Rien struggling to hold the barrier, he dropped his arms, panting heavily as he yanked out the crystal with a loud yelp of pain. Small amounts of his blue blood dripped on the floor, and the mew panted for a while. "Alright......now we get real!," Rien yelled, taking a de=ifferent stance. He yelled and roared loudly, making the area they were in shake. The Mew snarled angrily, his eyes flashing different colors, but settling with red. He roared to the heavens, shaking the ground even more. He roared, jumping off the ground and going for a straight punch. But, as quick as he went for the punch, he disappeared, appearing behind Jin and smashing his weapons in half. "I mau not have found a way to beat you yet, but your weapons, no, your toys are no more!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 9, 2020)

Jin's katana is broken apart with Rien's sudden rage, and Jin himself startled at what just happened. All of a sudden he disappeared and showed up behind like that, was it teleportation ? And this berserk state of his - what's got into him !?
However, now that the two are in close range, and with the opponent behind, Jin goes for it.
As he steps away a bit to get a more over-all view, Jin summons and builds up crystals around his left hand into a large, razor-sharp scorpion claw, as he sends both it and his scorpion tail at Rien with terrible speed and force, both charged with plasma and empowered with sound waves !
At the same time, a half of Jin's katana in his hand, now just the grip, has the cross-guard retracted inside and reveals itself to be a small-sized hammer.
He brings the hammer up, as an entire fence of metal pikes and spears burst up from the ground and towards Rien, the force aparently hard enough to break the ground open apart !


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 9, 2020)

The mew growled at this, seeing that he had a counter ready and waiting. He had led himself in for this, or probably this was an opportune moment to seize. Either way, Rien had no time to lose. The scorpion tail was something Rien didn't see coming, and received full impact in the stomach. "ACK!," The shiny mew yelped, coughing up yet more blood on the floor. He snarled as his eyes changed to green, catching the hammer just in time before it smashed his head in. "N-Now that hurt....but here, have THIS!," Rien roared in a distorted voice, yelling loudly as he yanked himself off the tail, grabbing the hammer from the mammoth and smashing it into Jin's side. He jumped back, panting and crying out in agony, holding his stomach as he fell to his knees. shaking madly. He coughed up yet more blood, watching it splatter onto the floor. His eyes faded back to normal, and he seemed to calm down, but he was incapable of doing much now. "O-ouch.....t-this hurts...a-a lot...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 9, 2020)

Jin is a bit distracted when his claw and spears end up only grazing the berserk and enraged Rien, but somewhat relieved to feel his tail piercing the opponent. What he didn't see coming, though, was Rien also giving him a taste of his own medicine yet again, this time the full force of his hammer right into his side, and it certainly hurts like hell too. He grunts and grits his teeth as the hammer smacks right into his body :

- YAAAARGH !

He covers the area of impact with one hand, as he hunches down and breathes heavily, until he's on his knees. He feels as if he has some cracked bones now.
Then he sees Rien seemingly going back to normal... and badly injured. Mostly because of his scorpion tail. He chuckles a bit, though weakly and painfully :

- H-hehe... that one hurt... I'll give you that...


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 10, 2020)

The mew panted, smiling softly as he saw the direct hit on his opponent. "W-Well, just setting the stage for what is to come.....I-I suppose....," the Prince grunted, struggling to get to his feet again. He cried out, falling back to his knees as he held his stomach, shaking in pain. "T-Though, i do seem to be in quite the tight spot now. Due to that attack you landed previously with that scorpion tail, it did land a pretty good strike on me. At the same time, the retort with your own hammer seems to have rattled the mighty mammoth as well.....well, guess there's only one way to overcome an injury this severe....I didn't plan to use this so early in battle, but I was careless. Guess you leave me no choice....," Rien concluded, sitting down, crossing his legs as he closed his eyes. A faint shimmer of something sprung from around the mew, a power slowly being tapped into. "Time to crash the ceiling of power that restrained me......to let loose....just this once...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 10, 2020)

Jin listens to Rien while breathing heaviliy and trying to endure the sore, internal trauma caused from the hammer at his side earlier. Ringing ears, blurred vision, he finds it hard to concentrate much, so a few of the mew's words just pass right through him...
... but then he catches on that "no choice" part. And then he hears what the mew has to say.

- Heh, gonna go all out and beyond, I see... v-very well then, the crowd loves a good show, and I'm not done just yet either, for you see...

He takes a deep breath, then takes out his hammer, and swings it outward in a quick and determined motion. The cross guard comes back out, and another blade comes out from the hammer head. Still the same blade extremely bright, with the air vibrating around it. Looking good as new, no sign of damage.

- This isn't any normal katana you think you just broke apart... it started off as my weapon-summon power, forged and shaped into a solid, tangible, physical hammer like this... and from there I modified it to double as a sword too.

He proudly holds it up in front of him and Rien. He has a satisfied and excited smile beneath his big trunk.

- But this isn't all that I have to offer...

The crystals on his body begin to shift to pitch-black. His horns, tusks, trunk and hooves too, all to a dark color. But, not really like they change color... more so something fluid is creeping inside of them and blocking off all the white light, taking over.
Not only that, there are black "veins" that begin to crawl all over his body too, even at places where he has fur.
The crystals on his abdomen start to "move" as well, despite their hard, rock solid appearance. Half of them slowly move downward, below his belly button ; the other half, with the eye, up to near his chest.
Beneath the layer of blackened crystals is a mass of dark matter, constantly shifting in a fluid manner, and with the same color as the crystals now.
As the crystals on his abdomen have moved out of the way, white spikes begin to grow out of his belly from beneath the mass of dark matter, and into formation, which quickly turn out to be... teeth.
A large mouth opens right on his abdomen, with the white spikes as its teeth, and lets out a terrible bellow.
Inside that mouth, in true grotesque nature of cosmic/eldritch horror, is a mass of flesh of pink-ish, purple and red color, mixed and mashed together.
From his lower back, around his scorpion tail, there are several snake heads growing out and coming into view too... nine of them. Together, like a hydra.
His voice now seemingly a mix of his own voice, along with an otherworldly echoing in the air, creepy low-pitched growling beneath, and snake-like hissing in between. Quite literally TWELVE voices at the same time !

*- I like you... so I'm giving you another shot.*


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 10, 2020)

The mew took his stance, standing firm as he looked at the mammoth. "Alright! Now let's see you amplify whatever little tricks you got pal!," the mew said cheerily, despite the gash on his stomach, He watched in awe as Jin slowly shifted his physical form, altering it as well as his voice too. Rien gulped nervously. In the moments of calm, he assessed his opponent. Judging from the way he looked, testing the waters of the obvious would mean that he's no pushover. That aside, a sheer frontal assault of brute, raw power alone might not be a good attempt. He could go Rakoshen and amplify his power, but what good would that be with his current form? Maybe ethereal razor could work, but his skin looks as if it is increasingly durable. Soul Strike could be useful, but it takes time. The mew watched, grunting a little, then sat down, pressing his palms together as he thought out multiple combat scenarios where he used each of his moves. All of which he saw wouldn't end pretty, and due to his intense focus, a little bit of blood leaked out the side of his maw. He gasped, snapping his eyes open as he got up, panting a little. "Man....you might be too hard to get....but no matter.....," Rien said softly, smirking as he raised his tail in the air. "Now....I fight for real.....," Rien said menacingly, his tail angled. It shone brightly before a high pitched whine was heard, then a blinding light flashed as the tip of his tail was topped off with a blade of material unknown to most. "_Alright Jin. The real fight starts now...," _Rien said, directly quoting someone as he took his stance.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 10, 2020)

Jin waits patiently for his opponent to prepare himself, then notices that Rien has another weapon to bring in... and seemingly a troublesome one at that, too. His tail, wielding a blade.
So he does the same, slightly raising his blood-dripping scorpion tail up. The mouth on his abdomen moves a bit, the "teeth" grinding against one another. Whatever beast is taking over Jin now, it definitely looks hungry... for blood.
He has a feeling Rien's tail is going to be just as problematic to him, as his scorpion tail was to Rien earlier... so he prepares himself for a tactic he has in mind, as he gets in his position with the blade pointing forward too.

- Alright... LET'S DANCE.

He holds the sword, sheathed in the scabbard, with his left hand. Then he throws his right hand outward ; from thin air, a massive scorpion claw of crystals and dark matter burst out from the ground, coming right at Rien with terrible speed and force !
Then he "claws" the air with his right hand again, this time in a downward motion. From behind Rien, a pack of nine spectral snakes (formed by poisonous and corrosive gas) emerge and lunge at him, going for his tail !
Finally, Jin quickly draws the sword for an overhead slash, and unleash 9 quasar lasers that blast down the area with the speed of light !
All such 3 heavy attacks, in only 5 seconds in total.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 10, 2020)

Rien got ready, shuddering a little bit. The Mew Prince had plenty of tricks up his sleeve, but there wasn't the certainty of life that would be there if he kept up the onslaught. Despite how nasty he believed this method would be, the mew would have to rely on counter-attacks and opportunities to ensure victory. The only problem was, the fast attacks that the mammoth was doing would be impossible to keep up with, and as much as Rien would hate to admit it, he was still holding back on his foe. He just didn't want to hurt him is all, but his opponent seemed to have a different mind-span. "Oh crap!," the Mew yelped, seeing the lightning fast attack surge towards him. Rien barely dodged the scorpion claw, narrowly grazing his side. However, all the Mew's focus was on the scorpion tail in front of him, and he had failed to realize that the pack of nine snakes were coming for his tail. The Mew cried out in anguish as they all connected, yanking on his tail. Rien cried out, whimpering and shaking as he tried to pull free. His attention yet again fixated on something behind him, the sound of the lasers registered too late, striking the mew at once. "GAAH!," The Mew yelped, shaking madly. He hung limp for a minute, but still on his feet, vibrating and shuddering as the pain surged through him. "O-owww.....," Rien whined, falling to his knees as he sat there. But something seemed off. Even with all the damage that he had taken, something else was brewing about, a sinister force soon to arise from the battered mew. Rien sat on his knees there, face angled towards the ground, not moving , but staying still.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 10, 2020)

Jin can't help but frown at Rien crying out when his tail got yanked and bitten by the snakes, and then he got the full force of the quasar lasers. Jin is definitely having the "that's gonna hurt..." thought about now, with what just happened.
But then, even then, Rien is still somehow on his feet, and only on his knees a bit later. Jin would be impressed and amazed at the mew managing to withstand such onslaught and is still at least on his knees, and... not on the ground right now. Though, he feels something off is going on, especially with the mew's limp-over and staying-still pose.
He's a bit uncomfortable at that, in fact. If Rien has a case of brain dead or something and just cease to move like so, Jin might probably get PTSD or something afterwards.
But, at the same time, he still stays on guard ; his bad experience of falling to enemies' playing-dead tricks has taught him.
Then he feels it... something not right, in the air, all around his currently-motionless opponent. Of course, it couldn't just end that easily. He keeps his sword prepared, but prioritizing the crystals and dark matter as his defense, in case the mew goes for a sudden surprise attack. And with his terrible reflex, Jin's best bet is to prime up defense in advance.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 10, 2020)

Rien sat still, motionless. He panted softly, but stopped altogether. As if the dramatic music was queued on this time, the mew slowly stood up, shaking a little. It was too soon to tell, but judging from the way he held himself now, the difference in the new was evident. He slowly started to glow, a mythic white, silvery aura surrounding him as he stood up. White outlines began to appear on his hair, and he stood still. He was back on his feet, but the power that he once had was gone. Instead, it was replaced by this otherworldly power, and his sheer aura gave off a monumental power. He slowly turned to face the mammoth, still glowing brightly. When Rien opened his eyes, a silvery set of pupils decorated the mew's new color, the solid silver eyes now in effect. He stared the mammoth down for some time, this newfound power shaking the earth. In half a blink of an eye, an aura trail was already present, and the mew was now standing only a few feet from Jin, seemingly have crossed the platform distance in no time flat. He stood there, his hair lined with a white outline, and the silver wispy aura surrounded him. This form is quite familiar, and who used it previously was watched on TV so it seems. Seems that power demonstrated was real, and Rien possessed a power that a certain individual had before, one who's name rhymes with Roku. The Mew stood there, staring dead at Jin, watching him. He waited for the mammoth to strike.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 10, 2020)

Jin also stares down his opponent too, while staying on guard, taking notice of the newfound power but not too fazed by it. Though, he is taken aback when Rien arises and almost instantly teleports right to in front of him. And with that, Jin has a feeling the opponent is much, much faster now. For him, there's only one way to deal with fast enemies...

- Finally getting serious, are we ?... Very well. I'm just getting motivated too.

He gets in his stance, but then only stays still while holding his sword. Instead, there is dark matter and nebula clouds quickly shifting into view and forming into his clones, each with a katana too, as they all come at Rien at once, from all directions ; as soon as they reach his position, they brandish their sword with blinding speed, and rapidly strikes at Rien from impossible angle toos.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 10, 2020)

The Mew stared down the mammoth, not saying a word. He is focused on whatever his next move will be, prepared and angled to dodge. When he saw the mammoth conjure up a new move, he glanced around, seeing the new clones with their own weapons as well. Evidently, they all had katanas, respectively, and Rien straightened up. He saw as they all charged at him, and then, that's when he demonstrated just a a small fragment of what his ability could do. He swiftly dodged the first one, the reflective silhouette of his figure appearing in multiple, and he quickly dodged the second one. He quickly evaded the rest of them, and replied in kind, striking them all with one hit, yet so fast that his fists were a blur. The mew stood up straight again, turning and facing Jin, summoning a power boost as a wispy, blue field of unknown energy surrounded Rien. Things had heated up, and he wasn't playing nice anymore....


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 11, 2020)

Jin slightly grins at Rien effortlessly dodging the clones, and sees that he's right about Rien insanely faster now. So much that even with the sight he gains from the eldritch monsters seeing through him right now, he can't keep up with Rien much. However, he feels that there's more to it than just a simple speed boost.
He's not gonna play nice either. Things are only gonna go down from here on.
With that in mind, he changes his sword back to his hammer, and brings it forward.
Several crystals burst out from the ground, around the two. Then numerous dark matter tentacles as well. The crystals have hexagon-shaped eyes, and the tentacles have gaping mouths, similar to those on Jin's torso.
At first they seem to be part of a massive area-of-effect attack, but for the moment they don't appear to pose any imminent threat... yet.

If Rien is 1 ft or less away from a tentacle, it has razor-sharp thorns automatically bursting out along the length immediately, with no delay.
If Rien attacks a tentacle, it immediately retaliates by whipping, slashing and piercing at him, also with the thorns spiked up.
If Rien is 2 ft or less away from a crystal, it also (with no delay as well) blasts out a massive wave of infrasound and ultrasound that cause internal bleeding and knock him back.
If Rien attacks a crystal, it also shifts itself into a massive spike and pierces at him.
The counter duration lasts for 5 seconds, meaning if Rien attacks anything, he has to try to deal with it for the next 5 seconds. Also the counter attack range can cover the entire area !
Jin has turned the fighting ring into his own domain, his own territory... and he's about to rain down destruction.
With another motion of his hammer, Jin summons and forms numerous sickles and scythes together into a large, metal, maw-like bear trap that bursts out from beneath Rien, snapping shut at terrifying speed !


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 11, 2020)

The Mew had to watch as the mammoth went and changed things up. Rien watched as Jin went and turned the battlefield into a minefield of possible, imminent death, and with that risk in mind, the mew had to be careful. Just by looking at him, Rien could tell that his defenses were flawless, and with that unknown monster that was located on Jin, seemingly with a mind of it's own, possibly, it would prove a challenge, even with his newfound power. Rien assessed his opponent for a good minute, thinking of ways to counter or even remotely get close. He hated to admit it, but even with his superior speed and the power that would later be shown, he can't do much with it if he can't get close. The mew closed his eyes, sheer instinct saving him as he jumped at the last moment, the bear claw trap made of different things slashing the mew's tail. Rien grunted softly, possibly the only sound he's made so far as he backed up, evaluating his options. He seemed to be in quite the pickle, and if he didn't figure out something fast, he'd be in trouble. Instead, Rien took a stance, roaring loudly to the heavens as the ground shook, rocks crumbling from the earth, floating in the air. Rien faced Jin, thinking his next move over as he stood there, his wispy aura swirling around him with a soft shimmer and glow.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 11, 2020)

Did Rien just close his eyes when he dodges the bear trap ?
Jin takes notice of Rien closing his eyes rather than looking down, right before the impact of the trap. His guess is that Rien is now also with an incredibly sharp hearing sense too, so much that he could pick up the noises from the scythes and sickles crushing through the earth, and despite the speed it snaps in, Rien manages to narrowly dodge, and it only gets a bit of his tail.
Rien's roar is followed by the audience's thunderous cheers, and the ground crumbling apart with his roar earns more score from the audience for his performance.
Jin is impressed, yes, but he has no time to lose, and so he still presses the attack.
If Rien's hearing sense is enhanced as much as Jin think it is now, then he has a different plan. This time he brings the hammer down.
From the sky, comes down barrages of blades and spears, but they don't rain down all at once. Instead, there is a loud, sharp, drawn-out noise every time one is about to strike down... and they only strike down 2-3 at a time, at random and unpredictable area.
However, Jin would subtly try to lure Rien towards the boundary while he is distracted or caught off-guard from dodging the rain of iron and steel... or catch the opportunity to really bring him down once he's worn out enough.
_*Death waits for the slightest lapse of concentration.*_


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 11, 2020)

The Mew looked at the mammoth, then at the people that cheered him on. A bit confused, yet motivated by his own antics, Rien had no time for this. They merely wanted a barbaric fight between two people, and the destruction that would reign supreme over them both would be magnanimous. To truly battle for one's sheer survival is what Rien fought for, not to entertain. But that was not of the focus, for as the mew looked up, the sky filled with all sorts of spears and blades. Rien growled softly, his deep, foreboding snarl adding the resonance of the bass that ensued. Getting ready, Rien took his stance, preparing to evade the onslaught. As he watched, he realized that they were only coming down by two or three at a time, but his body moved on it's own, barely missing the few that struck. The mew looked down, realizing yet again that they spawned at reandom, and took advantage of what could be his blind spots. The silver look in the mew's eyes flashed back to his normal color, then back his the silver, and the mew let out a deafening roar that shook the ground once more in a mighty fashion. Seems now he'd have to seal the deal with one last attack that would prove to be too much, even for Jin. The mew jumped in the air, then landed back down, using his tail and the blade at the end of it to spin rapidly around him, serving as a shield for his ability. "_Arr'ame la.....vat'vou....kasai.......engaru.....,"_ Rien said in his foreign language, a mythic power surrounding him as he jumped in the air. Narrowly dodging the two or three spears and blades that almost struck him, Rien let out his loudest, most distorted roar yet, dashing forward in such a speed that it ripped the ground apart. Rien slid close, jumping up to be eye level with the mammoth. His black and red blast charged powerfully in the mew's paws, and his expression told it all. With one last thrust forward, the mew poised his blast, aiming it dead on and engulfing Jin in the essence of raw power. "TAKE THIS! LIGHTMASS BOMB BLAST!," Rien roared, blasting him with his massive attack, everything shaking as he controlled his beam that contained the power of a lightmass bomb. With one last, might, distorted roar, the mew jumped back in his surreal speedy fashion, wincing as he fell to his knees, the mythic power that he once had fading away. The silver outline on his hair disappeared, and the mew's eyes and fur color reverted back to normal. "O-ooh gosh.....t-that was hard....," Rien panted heavily, falling flat as he tried to push himself back on his feet. He could only look up, his body flat on the ground as he waited for the dust to settle, hoping this attack did something at least since it was so costly on his energy.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 11, 2020)

Jin has been prepared this whole time as he keeps a sharp eye out for the opponent's every single move. His loud and distorted roars definitely aren't just for show indeed !
When Rien gets right up close and personal in Jin's face, he only has enough time to muster up every and all kind of defense he can pull off before that light-mass bomb blast off...
Everything goes dead silent for a while, and when the dust settles, there is Jin.
All the crystals and mass of dark matter on the right half of his body, completely vaporized and destroyed ! His right horn and tusk broken too.
The eye and mouth on his abdomen, ripped apart by half.
About 4 of his snake tails are done for. His scorpion tail, broken by about two thirds.
He is all bloodied and battered with dusts and dirt, like someone just effortlessly and mercilessly wiped the ground with him.
He's on his left knee, trying to stand his ground, but he's shaking and breathing like crazy too.
Then, the black "veins" on his body begin to pulse... his scars, bruises and gaping injuries all start to heal back up, though rather slow, an insignificant rate. The crystals and dark matter start to shift and reform back on his body, too.
His blasted-off snake tails start to regrow anew as well.
A pained but still threatening growl emits from the damaged-by-half mouth and eye on his abdomen.

- ... Hehe... this is the greatest fight... of my life...

The injuries look critical, but he doesn't seem like he's down... not yet.
He can still fight, if just a bit more.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 11, 2020)

Rien had watched the mammoth, gasping in shock at seeing that he was still alright. Rien was shocked by the regeneration factor that Jin had, and was absolutely dumbstruck when he basically recovered slowly. Had his little power been there some more, and he would've taken care of the mammoth for good. Sadly, he had no energy left in him, but the mew wasn't ready to call quits, not by a long shot. "D....Do your worst....I'm ready.....," Rien muttered, forcing himself to sit up, only to his knees. The mew watched the mammoth, panting heavily. "W-Well?.....hit me already!," Rien yelped, coughing up some blood as it tickled down the corner of his mouth. With the state he was in, he'd need some emergency energy to aid him, but he needed the anger trigger to do so.....


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 11, 2020)

Despite the regeneration, Jin looks a lot worse than Rien with all the injuries that look like it's gonna take him at least a few hours to recover. He doesn't want to just go all-out on someone that can barely defend themselves like now... but, at the same time, going easy on Rien at this moment feels like more an insult, holding back because of pity.
If the outcome is certain, then perhaps, at least, it's only right to deliver the opponent to their defeat with one last hit, one big bang, right where they can see it, so they can lose with dignity.

- Alright... I hope... I don't disappoint.

The same words as before... but different attack now. More like a (non-fatal) finisher.
Jin gets in his stance and musters up all the energy he has left, to charge up his only-in-boss-fights strike. The area starts to darken as nebula clouds and dark matter creep into view, but in a way that everyone can still see each other, the audience can still see Jin and Rien, and the two can still see each other. The walls, the buildings, the ground, the light, all obstructed and sunken into the darkness, though. It's as if the whole place is an empty void now.
Then, come into view a large dark-matter monster with gaping mouths, razor sharp teeth, and thorn-covered tentacles ; then, a scorpion-raptor hybrid creature with 4 claws, and all body covered in white crystals, with a hexagon eye on its chest ; finally, a spectral, ghostly hydra with 9 heads, seemingly formed by poisonous mists.
They all appear for only a split second though, and the only thing left is their sounds : the dark matter monster's low-pitched, hellish growling ; the scorpion raptor's echoing, otherwordly "humming" in the air ; the hydra's loud hissing.

*- Come Unto Your Maker.*

The area is ripped and torn apart by tentacles, crystal spikes and ghostly snakes, as Jin brings up his hammer. Then he brings it down ; the tentacles have thorns burst out along their lengths, the crystals blast out quasar lasers with massive sound waves and plasma, and the snakes form into a massive head that bites down the entire area with a terrible, ear-piercing snap.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 11, 2020)

The Mew watched as the mammoth pulled what seemed like some twisted reality, where the rest of reality seemed to fade away with minimal concern. He was drained, yes, but he had an ace up his sleeve, his last one to be specific. All he needed was this attack to strike him. Once that would be done, it would be over. Rien looked up, whimpering and shaking as he saw the towering, nightmare fuel beasts loom over him ominously. He had to make sure the blow connected, or the trigger wouldn't reach him. He knew that once the hit reached him, even in his state, it might kill him, but from feeling the energy that this attack had, he could sense it was non-fatal. Rien closed his eyes, clenched his teeth, and whined, waiting as he felt the attack strike him all at once. The agony was overbearing, with the force of all of this striking him with otherworldly power. He screamed out into the sky, agony overtaking him as he fell flat, his pupils a light gray as he slumped over. His body may have been limp, and his energy may be faint, but he was piecing together slowly, as the fallen Prince's paw gave a small twitch. It would be a minute before Rien could tap into that trigger, and he had meant for the strike to hit him. He was heavily injured, severely weakened, but it all paid off. The mew's paw twitched again, albeit his motionless demeanor. He slowly recovered, but the gray look in his eye hadn't faded yet, the sheer power of the attack rendering him helpless as the inevitable power slowly came upon him, engulfing his body in black and red fire. The Dark Rebirth process was underway, and he hoped that Jin had a clear amount of power left, for what was to come would be the worst yet. He was Hell in a hand-basket, and he was the deliverance about to be given the the mammoth in fiery packaging.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 11, 2020)

Jin indeed didn't plan for the attack to be fatal, he only intend to make it enough to knock Rien out cold, not outright kill him.
However, when Jin sees the black-red fire coming into view, he knows it's not over yet... he is surprised, sure, but not by a whole lot. He already had a feeling that it couldn't be over so soon, and now this is confirmed.
He could just give Rien another strike right now and save himself some trouble from seemingly a hell-spawn monstrosity about to be unleashed... but even for matches in this "circus" of morbid entertainment, and even for a beast like him, there are standards.
So he takes this short moment of respite to recover himself too, as he taps into the regeneration in his blood and regains his strength at a faster pace, while sitting down.
The damaged and ripped-apart snake tails already come back to full...


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 11, 2020)

The Mew shuddered a little, the flames slightly burning his fur, touching the skin hidden underneath. It almost felt comforting, minus the tingling feeling. Not like the surreal power he had before, this one seemed a lot more sinister, and the forces that took over the mew were downright demonic. The mew snapped back up, quickly on his feet, a demented look in his eye as the Prince slowly rose. His tail went crooked for a second, then straight, then crooked again as his fur slowly turned black, the flames swirling around his chest, leaving the flaming red secondary color. He had his eyes closed after he got up, and his fangs grew sharper as the black and red fire grew. After some time, his hair became more spiky, and when he opened his eyes, they were blood red colored, and the crazed, blood-lusty look showed it wasn't the same prince. This was his alter ego, known as Zenith, the Dark Prince. The Mew wiped his face, smirking evilly as he faced the mammoth. "Pretty clever how you beat the hell out of him...but now....you got me to deal with.....and unlike my counterpart....I don't pull my punches...nor do i sit around....get ready, because I'm gonna smear the floor with your blood....," the Corrupt Prince of Darkness said darkly, his paws glowing red. "There's just something so beautiful about the pain of others....and you will be no exception....," the dark mew said, taking merely one measly step. At one step, he created a crater in the ground, then arched himself forward, then arched back, his upper facing the sky in a back-breaking stance. He let out a demonic, distorted roar that not only shook the ground, but brought some otherworldly spirits to float around. Zenith growled darkly, dashing at the mammoth. Unlike Rien, he didn't have stupid fast speed, but the trade-off he had was immense power, which with one hit alone could put a hole in a tank. He ran towards Jin, claw raised as it glowed black and red. "Come, meet your maker!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 12, 2020)

Jin focuses all his power into healing himself and regaining his strength, as fast as he can, hoping that when Rien returns, it'd be enough to deal with him again and hopefully to knock him out down on the count.
However, it doesn't look like Rien when he wakes back up... and certainly doesn't sound like him either.
When Jin learns that it's Rien's dark and evil counterpart, he realizes he's in for it more than he thinks... the opponent's insane superhuman strength is through the roof ! One step and there's a crater in the ground, one roar and otherworldly spirits come in as well.
He's like some kind of hell lord now.
Jin feels pretty tempted to show off like so, too... but then decides not to. Instead still concentrating all his power into healing himself.
When the dark mew runs at him, he realizes the opponent isn't as fast as Rien, but that glowing claw suggests a terribly powerful slash that can rip him apart like slicing through butter !
At least his speed is more manageable now.
As the dark mew gets close, Jin launches his 9 snake tails and also the scorpion stinger straight at him, all the while summoning numerous crystal blades and spears to burst up from the ground to impale him, barbed tentacles to crush him down, and quasar lasers to blast him off. At the same time he quickly draws his gun, as dark matter and crystals move onto the gun and morph it into a twisted, half-living weapon...

- I got a PhD in kicking ass, and a BFG IN KICKING DEMONS ASS !







He goes for a point-blank blast straight at the dark mew. However, rather than a bullet... the barrels morph and "open" into a nightmarish maw full of metal teeth, and from inside shoots out a large tentacle with gaping maws along the length, the force possibly enough to puncture solid concrete clean-off through-and-through !





Depends on which attacks connect Zenith, he takes the corresponding damage and status effects...

snake tails : physical dmg / venom dmg (extra dmg equals to a percentage of max health) / acid dmg (extra dmg against armors)
scorpion tail : physical dmg / bleeding dmg / piercing dmg (reduces armors)
crystal blades and spears : physical dmg / bleeding dmg / chance to stun or daze
barbed tentacles : physical dmg / bleeding dmg
quasar lasers : fire dmg / electricity dmg / armor penetration (ignores armors)
BFG : physical dmg / bleeding dmg / piercing dmg / armor penetration / chance to stun or daze


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 12, 2020)

The mew charges at the mammoth, rage in his eyes and a fury in his soul as he ran head into the attack. As Zenith ran into it, he seemed to have underestimated the sheer might of all of the attacks that the mammoth threw at him, barely managing to slash the snakes out of the way before everything else virtually impaled him. He coughed up his own purple blood, gasping and panting as he laid there, impaled by virtually all of the attacks. With his energy fleeting the mew, he could only snarl menacingly at Jin, before passing out cold, going limp as he laid there, bleeding from all of the attacks. Oh, if only that was the _real _Rien, for the Rien that was impaled by the attacks faded away ina  puff of black smoke. As the false Rien faded away, Jin would feel a piercing agony on his back as Zenith smirked at him evilly, his red claw digging through the defensive crystals on him. "You see, I'm a little bit craftier than you think. I'm not your run-of-the-mill attacker of insane strength and chaos, but more of a strategist. As you laid forth living hell on my shadow duplicate, I managed to split myself apart in terms of shadows. But a little explanation," Zenith went on, digging the claw further, but avoiding lethal areas. "You see, I am not only the ex-General Demon of the Demonic Corps, but I'm what they referred to as the Shadow Lord. This doesn't come easy either. I have to virtually put some of my own _living essence_ to make the energy believable. Yep, that's right. I willingly struck myself, drawing blood just to put in into a clone, making sure that my Shadow-Travel wasn't seen, and waited until you struck that copy that had my abilities and energy. Don't get me wrong, there's only so many of these copies I can make before almost killing the host, so I have to play nice. But if this was a no holds barred fight, I'd end you without a moment's hesitation....," the Dark Mew whispered coldly, yanking out his claw. With that, he faded back into shadow, and reappeared in front of the mammoth. "Now then.....care to have a little face-to-face, or is my ShadowPoison Claw wearing you down?.....," Zenith cackled, his tail contorting wildly. "Tell me Jin, what else drives you? What's to stop me from hopping Shadow Realms and killing off the source of your power? The Eldritch whatever.......I'll kill em, eat their soul, or whatever crystal hell they have, and use it on you? Oooh, the options I could do....," the Demon chuckled, evidently monologuing.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 12, 2020)

The Mew stood there, smirking a little as he watched the mammoth. "Big words for someone who just got stabbed in the-", Zenith halted, seeing his own claw, tainted with filthy white, raise as Jin raised his paw. The Demon looks confused, then a look of realization sprung on his face. "No....oh...I see now....when I stabbed you, I unintentionally caught whatever thus virus state was...which in turn, led me to be infected with these controlling crystals......I gotta say, that's impressive....," the dark mew said, gasping as he looked at his deformed paw. There was a fleeting amount of options the mew had left. First, Zenith evaluated his plans. If he reverted back to normal, it could be that the mastered power of the earlier one could come back, but he'd need to somehow stop this flow, which wasn't possible. If he went and attacked Jin again, he'd probably speed up this infectious disease, and become some deformed monster. He even saw that he was now speaking the words the mammoth spoke. Then, yet again, there was only one, very last choice he had left. He hated it, he rebuked it, he despised it, but unfortunately, he had no choice. He smirked softly, knowing his dark energy would only speed up the process. "Alright, see you soon.....," Zenith muttered, taking his own form, ripping Rien from it in two separate bodies. He willingly took the mutation of the monstrous form just to spare the mew, and he looked back at the exhausted Prince. "Don't you let me down on this. I'm letting myself go in this infection just to give you the chance I know you can take...looking his form over, I already found a counter....I hate to say this, but it's up to you Rien.....," Zenith said softly, smiling at Rien. The worn out Prince looked, shocked, at Zenith, shaking his head. "N-no....NO!," THE Mew Prince cried out, slamming his fist into the ground angrily. "ZENITH! ZENITH NO!," Rien cried, shaking as he sunk to his knees. It seemed all hope was lost, and the mew had nothing left. Then, he remembered the Dark Mew's words, and an overwhelming anger surged through him. He felt his body quiver on it's own, like some other power of some sort. He shook and shuddered, slowly rising to his feet as he got back up, that familiar silvery glow appearing again. This time, the mew took a stance, roaring with a deafening roar, shaking the Earth to the point where nearby mountains started to crumble. The very source of his power had been tapped, his latent abilities pushed to the limit, as the powerful wispy aura surrounded him once more. Engulfed in an ethereal blaze of silver and wispy white and blue, the mew's eyes looked black and blue for a second, the went to the solid silver, his fur and hair going full white and silver. The streaks of purple flowed within the silvery aura, and the mew faced the mammoth, now having mastered his final form. The sheer force of the power that he had shook the Earth, making the very root of nature run. Rien let out another heavily distorted, deafening roar as he took another stance, this one different. He closed his eyes, exhaling a little as the silver wisps drifted around him. There was no doubt, this form was here in all it's majesty. Rien faced Jin, eyes closed, his stance of an outward palm, slightly bent knees, leaning back as the other paw reached behind him, like he was balancing on something. Truth be told, the form that surpassed the likes of the gods had come into play, and Rien had now mastered this ability. He waited, calculating his new form's abilities, measuring his speed and agility. Another thing Rien realized was that he now had offensive capabilities as well, meaning that the mammoth was in for  a fight unlike any other. "_Anyone....who tries to hurt my friends.....IS GONNA PAY!," Rien roared, shaking the Earth once more as the very essence of reality began to shudder, making ripples across the Earth's surface. The true battle of titans and gods had begun, with Zenith's corruption serving as the catalyst._


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 12, 2020)

Jin watches as it all happens, dumbfounded when Zenith literally rips himself into... him, and Rien. Zenith now full on corrupted and mutated, while Rien has seemingly ascended even beyond gods at this point.

- ... I was actually gonna corrupt him just enough so he couldn't do the shadow-travel anymore, until I knocked him out. I didn't actually plan on devour him or anything...

Jin says so to a furious Rien that probably doesn't know any reasoning anymore, and is possibly even worse than Zenith.

- ... guess it's too late to explain myself now, huh ?... Alright alright, just chill. Gimme a sec. I know you wanna murder my face real bad right now but gimme a sec.

He then steps back a bit, and clenches his fist. The dark matter corruption on Zenith's body starts to... revert, back to his claw where it started. The dark mew is healed up and returned to normal, free from the corruption. Jin lets out a sigh of relief.

- There, your friend is alright now... so, have at it. Both of you.

Did he just challenged both Rien and Zineth ?
... Indeed he did. And he's not kidding. He still remains clam and collected.
He raises his fist up, as a flash of white light engulfs all three of them... when it's gone, they're not on earth anymore.
They're now in outer space... more specifically, at the edge of the Milky Way.

- Best to duke it out here so we don't destroy the earth, yeah ? Also, no more corruption or take-over from me either...

Jin glares at the two mew. Dark matter tentacles, white crystals and color-shifting nebula clouds begin to grow and emit from his back, and form a large coccoon around him. A mass of tentacles and crystals, grotesque and horrifying, with an echoing, otherworldly beating, like a heart... worse still is that, with every heart beat, it seems to grow bigger.
The tentacles around the cocoon don't seem to hang on anything, just the empty space. It's as if they're latching onto an invisible surface to support the cocoon... but there is nothing. The tentacles and flesh in between look more like a sickening spider web.
After about 3 minutes, the cocoon has grown to an unimaginable size. Jin... no, "he" emerges from it, as all the tentacles and crystals of the cocoon start to retract into a singular point... until it's revealed that it's a massive maw, bigger than the moon.
He is there. His true form.
An eldritch abomination. A terrible combination of the three creatures that reside within him.
In front of Rien and Zenith is a monstrosity larger than the moon, almost half as big as the earth. His head resembles a mammoth head with the usual horns, tusks, trunk and large ears, but his jaw is formed by 2 pieces, like an insect. His upper torso has four arms, and there are four scorpion claws on his back. His lower body is like that of a feral animal (seemingly a bull), with four legs. There are massive tentacles on the back of his lower body, each end with a gigantic crystal thorn.
His tails, one scorpion tail and 9 snake tails, as before. Their teeth are freakishly longer and sharper, almost like straight from a nightmare, something that even the worst shark ever existed on earth would be put to shame.
There is a hexagon eye on his chest, and a massive maw on his abdomen (upper torso), like before too.
His entire body is a mass of constantly-moving dark matter, with color-shifting crystals growing over his trunk, shoulders, arms, chest, back (upper torso), thighs, ankles, hooves, and tail.
He lets out low-pitched growling noises, with what looks like nebula clouds coming out of his trunk, mouth and maw. The nebula clouds have stars shining and sparkling inside, almost looking like they're of the cosmos... as if he literally consumed the cosmos itself !

- Behold... the Avatar of Horror. The Void Walker. The Colorless Chrome. The Hydra of Defiled Immortality. The Shaper of All Things. The Be All, and The End All. Your creator, your maker, and your destroyer.

Then he summons into his hands four massive swords ; a flash of light so bright, almost as blinding as a quasar, engulfs the whole area, as the swords come into view, two looking like a massive cleaver while the others are oversized sabers.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 12, 2020)

(Insert final boss music here. And Resident Evil: Vendetta Final Boss Music)

The enraged MUI Mew stood there, growling softly, the purple streaks of Dark God Ki resonating in his aura, along with the flow of immense power. Zenith looked himself over, seeing that the corruption was gone. Despite being a demon, he looked over at Jin before he turned into that Resident Evil creature, and smiled softly, being his own form of thanks. Rien was too enraged to see, yet he felt the presence of the dark shadow lord was back to normal. The two looked at each other, nodding to one another. They both stood still as they were taken to the edge of the Milky Way, where the three of them stood there, staring at one another. The two mews watched as the mammoth later revealed his true form: a monstrosity of which the likes that only Zenith sees on a  daily occasion. They both face what looks like the manifestation of nightmares, the true deliverance of horror and hell alike. Zenith sighed, directly quoting a certain blonde from a game. "_Monsters. Guess after this there'll be one less to worry about," _the Dark Mew said, glaring at the beast of what used to be Jin. Both Zenith and Rien looked at one another, nodding as they took the stance to power up. "_Here we come Jin!," _both mews yelled, directly quoting two people. Rien and Zenith both started their war yells, their yelling gradually growing more and more distorted as they powered up. Rien's heavily distorted roars echoed through space, while Zenith's were deep and terrifying. The massive silvery, wispy blue aura of Rien grew large, the mew roaring his tiny little lungs out. "RAKOSHEN TIMES 10!," Rien roared, a massive purple energy forming as an outer layer around the mythic power he already had. Zenith on the other paw, used full on every inch of his power, tapping into his own lethal, yet not killer, power. "SATAN'S FURY!," Zenith roared, his black and red aura exploding around him. The two mews stood there, glaring at the eldritch monster. Rien's piercing silver eyes glared at Jin, while the black and red eyes of Zenith stared. They both were powered up to the max, MUI with Dark God Ki, and Demonic Rage embedded with the Wrath of Satan. Together, they took their battle positions, both of them summoning their swords to attempt to counter the...thing's massive blades. The two Mews roared out to the cosmos, charging forth. Rien at darn near hyper-speed, while Zenith now reached light-speed level, striking all over the beast of unknown proportions.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 12, 2020)

The two mew's combined attacks aren't enough to break off a single piece of crystal off the Avatar, and all damage done on its body immediately begins to heal back up. It doesn't flinch even a tiny bit, and instead brandishes the massive cleavers ; as it switches to reverse grip, it does an ice pick attack with both cleavers at the mew with terrible speed. While nowhere near as fast as the two, the attack is really sudden, and the two blades probably weigh like the whole earth itself !
Immediately after that, it swings the blades outward with a wide-ard slash.
Its other hands go for a cross-formation double slash at the two mew, much faster than the cleavers !
If that isn't enough, the maw on its abdomen lets out a massive quasar laser that literally sweeps across the space, at light speed as well.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 12, 2020)

Rien and Zenith back up, panting as they watch the monster. "That's one tough bastard....," Zenith muttered, getting in his stance again. Rien got in his stance too, and both of the mews quickly dodged as the strike from the cleavers nearly got them both with one blow. Rien and Zenith felt the wind whoosh from above their heads as they dodged, showing that the ex-mammoth wasn't playing around. The mews strictly went on evasions at this point, grunting with effort as they narrowly hit the blades that swung at them with horrendous speed. Rien roared, shooting a small, razor thin blast at the monster, while Zenith opened his maw and breathed black fire on it. The two mews backed up once again to see if the given attacks had any effect at all. "If this doesn't work, then there will be no choice but to merge.....," Zenith said to Rien, who nodded, then returned his focus back at the imminent threat in front of them both.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 12, 2020)

- You want to fuse !? Here, let me help you with that !

The avatar, clearly unaffected by the fire and the blast, readies the two cleavers once again. However, this time it literally bangs the flat side of the cleavers together, right on the mews' two sides !
If the attack connects, they are pretty much done for in every possible angles...


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 12, 2020)

The Mews both looked at the avatar as he asked if they wanted to fuse, seeing the cleavers as they closed in rather quickly. If there wasn't a plan of action, now was definitely the time for a solid defense. "Hey!," Rien yelled to Zenith, who looked at hi,/ "The thing! Do it now!," the MUI Prince roared, putting his hands in the air. The Dark Demon General did the same as a massive ball enveloped them both. "Defense of Light, Dark Guard!," the two mews yelled, the orb barely holding it's own against such powerful attacks. The MUI mew thought for a minute, then looked at Zenith, nodding. "Separate we stand no chance....if we fuse, it's probably the only way.....," Rien said, and Zenith sighed. "Alright.....," he muttered, and the two did a fusion pose and stance similar to somewhere before. "Connect!," the mews yelled, the orb bursting in a flash of white light. A mass of energy surged around this new fighter, the white and red fur slowly fading into place. One silver eye and on red eye is what made their pupils, and a fur color of white and red matched. The silver hair was still apparent, and the silvery, wispy aura with purple now had some red flowing inside it as well. "Time to shatter these limits once more!," the Mews roared, taking a stance to power up. "RAKOSHEN, TIMES TWENTY!," They yelled, a massive silver and red aura surrounding them. Their heightened power, combined with the ones that they already had, made for a terrifying combo, and the mew stood before the Avatar. "Rien, and Zenith.....we are now one....and that makes Zerien!," the fused mew roared, his power flowing around. "Now I'll take you out for good....."


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 12, 2020)

The Avatar sees this as a good chance to focus fire and take down the two preys at once. It changes the two cleavers to a massive, grotesque, half-living gun like Zenith saw earlier, on the upper left hand. The katanas are switched to the right hands.
It aims the gun upward and opens fire ; from above, a barrage of gigantic tentacles swoop down and slash at Zerien ! Immediately after that, it does a wide-arc slash with a katana, and a light-speed thrust with the other.
Finally, it curves its trunk upward and opens both its mouth and maw, ending the series of onslaught with two quasar lasers that blast out in a cone, like a shotgun, covering a wide area in the front with plasma and sound waves. Worse still, the mere brightness of the two blasts is so blinding it can hurt someone's eyes like looking directly at an eclipse. It seems to be the biggest AOE attack of all !


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 12, 2020)

Zerien smirked as he saw the oncoming attacks that the mammoth, or what used to be a mammoth, launched. Paired with the speed of the MUI, along with the demonic enhancements, the Mew dodged these oncoming attacks a lot faster than he did before, almost appearing as a blur when he dodged and evaded the strikes. He tilted himself to the left, avoiding the slashes from the katana. The second laser hit the mew, making him grunt from the impact. The aura around him ceased to fade, and still burned as bright as before. Since it was too blinding to look at directly, the mew closed his eyes, relying on his sharper instinct to aid him from danger's path. Opening his eyes once the grand light faded, Zenith smirked more, seemingly having more tricks up his sleeve. "Now that was pretty good," the mew said in his two mixed voices. "Now, let me show you what an MUI demonic instinct Mew can do.....," the mew said, dashing forward to attack. Unlike before, he ripped the ground apart, but now he borderline almost went hyper travel just from gliding, and in no time, he faced the avatar. He roared loudly, his fists being covered in some black barrier to protect him, and immediately started striking. With each deafening blow, the planets nearby shook, showing that Zerien had the power capable of rattling a planet's marbles loose. He kept up till he reached ten hits, then jumped back, putting his paws together and next to him. "Light.....dark....collide.....supernova...black hole....," the mew muttered, a grand black, red, blue, and silver sphere slowly increasing in size in their paws. "NOW IT'S OVER! FACE THE SUPERNOVA RIFT BLAST!," The Mew roared at his loudest, echoing throughout the space as he shot his paws forward, a massive blast possibly the size of the avatar himself rushing at the deformed creature at an astounding speed, the mixed colored sphere raging towards Jin quickly. As the mass of the multicolored blast rushed at him, Rien roared loudly, his muscles twitching and spasming. "I'LL END THIS QUICKLY! RAKOSHEN TIMES THIRTY!," The Mew roared again, his whole body shaking madly as he shot forth this blast, his aura amplifying 100 fold as he shot this massive blast at him. His white and red aura raged around the mew, shaking the very area they were in as the mew let out one last, powerful, heavily distorted war cry of bone-chilling proportions.  As the blast ceased, then faded, Zerien panted heavily, defusing as the two mews shook and panted, holding their sides. Their muscles were slowly being ripped apart on the inside as they stood there, and Zenith sighed, bonding back with Rien as he disappeared. Now Rien was on his own, panting as he fell to his knees, coughing up blood as he looked at his paws. "C-Come on....p-please do something....t-that was a blast not even a god of destruction could survive.......c-come on!....," the Prince panted, looking as the smoke cleared, strands of lightning from the blast still serving as an after-effect. The heavily injured mew watched with bated breath, hoping that the vile monster was put down for good.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 12, 2020)

The ten hits did tingle the avatar a bit, but its ridiculous regeneration is still far more enough to undo the damage done, and the crystals are impossibly hard that, if directly punched or kicked at, would just hurt Zerien pretty bad and leave him bloodied fists and legs.
The Supernova Rift Blast... literally does nothing to the avatar ! As it withstands the entire blast without even bothering to shield itself, its laugh echoes throughout the space.

- You thought that was enough to hurt us, at all ? The black hole, the supernova, the quasar, the nebula clouds. We were BORN from the cosmos itself ! MADE from it !...  Let us give you a bit of insight on what we truly are...

_Among the cosmos, the mere presence of black holes have always been a defiance against the nature of all things. They are not “something”, for they are neither living creature nor object. They are not “somewhere”, for they are not a place in and of itself. They are just “them”. With your feeble five senses, limited knowledge and understanding, black holes are nothing more than simply regions of space-time where gravity is so strong that even light is swallowed in. However, black holes are birthplaces of absolute dread and terror, gateways to revelation and destruction. It is from them that the nightmarish abominations of tentacles and eyes, black as night itself, crawl out of. *And that is only one fourth of us.* It is believed that when a black hole has swallowed enough matter from those unfortunate enough to be in its range, be it a star or planet, a monstrosity emerges and reaches to the physical world, a manifestation and embodiment of an endless, restless, relentless gluttonous hunger to devour everything, now given a kind of “sentience” to be active on its wake, and given sight to hunt down and prey upon its victims...
And then, comes another.
When a star reaches the end of its life cycle, and the light ray of a quasar pierces through the nebula clouds engulfed in the supernova, a malevolent, cosmic monstrosity emerges from within, freed from its rock prisons and released into the vast cosmos. A thing of pure, cosmic blinding radiance. While made of crystals and stones, these monsters in disguise hunger for flesh and blood, seeking to consume all living and nonliving things that they can reach to. You mortals would religiously worship them as guidance and zealously revere them as signs for prophecies... but to those branded as heretics and unbelievers, and executed on stakes for their blasphemy, the sky-gazing stars are more, much more._

- We are beings of crystals and stones, of flesh and blood, but we are by no mean “living”...

The avatar then points the swords at Rien.

- ... And you're better off gone, too. "Your highness".

Those words... were from Jin, when facing Rien back then. Now come in once again, it's like a cruel joke.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 12, 2020)

Rien shook and panted, his eyes drooping as he looked at the massive avatar. Nothing, absolutely nothing....the blast that once took out the greatest fighter he had ever fought for the balance of the cosmos seemed to have literally no effect.....and this was all that Rien could do. He then laid there, tears slowly coursing down his face. What more could he have done? This beast was far more powerful than his own heightened sense of power....far stronger than he had ever known....he winced and cried from the pain, but there was an even greater pain that awoke within him: the Pain of Failure. He looked up at the swords angling his way, then lowered his head. He had failed the,. When he had left for the battle, he had remembered that a little boy came running up to him. "_Where are you going Prince Rien? Just heading out, there's a fight I'd like to go and try out. Oh boy, a fight?!? I' sure you'd win! You can do it! Hey guys, the Prince is going for a fight! Good luck Rien! Make it back to us in one piece! We believe in you!......" _This is what he fought for. This is what he mean to do from the start. To lose this fight is to lose all he had ever worked to become. He battled, fought, slain, and conquered all just to lead to failure?!? It was not acceptable, nowhere near! It didn't matter if his opponent was born from stars and cosmos, he would prevail! Rien stumbled to his feet, shakily getting up at the faint sounds of tearing could be heard. He made a slight recovery, glaring at the avatar. "I don't care how immortal you are....I fight for a cause....I fight for my people....without them,  would've never made it this far! I battle my heart out for these things, and I do it for the greater good of them all!," Rien yelled, his eyes flashing a bit. "I've sacrificed so much just to be here, and what, to fail?!? To lose to the very being of the cosmos?!? I don't care how strong you are, it matters nothing when the support of my own cheer me on! I will be battered by any way, and being, and any power, but I'll never falter! I'll never break!," Rien yelled, no surreal power going up, but just sheer resistance keeping him on his feet. "So knock me down....I'll get back right up....you can't beat what cannot give up! Death is an escape, and I hate escaping! I will prevail! I have been denied release from my mortal toil, and if I wasn't mortal, then truly, I'd embrace what real powers I have. But that doesn't matter now.....you are nothing to me.....just a mess of blobs and unintelligible forms! Make up your mind! Are you a mammoth or freaking Nemesis from Resident Evil?!?," the Mew yelled, falling back down to one knee. He slowly rose back to his feet, swaying a bit as he coughed up more blood. "I'm not backing down....n-not again....."


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 12, 2020)

The avatar remains still, but slowly lowers its swords down while watching the prince venting his frustration, fury and anger. Once he's done, it de-summons the weapons and is now unarmed.
It certainly doesn't have any idea what Rien means by the term "Nemesis" or even the name "Resident Evil", but it could guess that is something of pure nightmare fuel in Rien's own sense...
It then raises all four arms up, as the crystals on its body light up with the luminosity of about 100 quasars combined. A blinding flash of light emits from the monster, followed by a deafening sound so loud it could probably be heard from the very center of the galaxy as well.
Then, everything goes black... an unknown amount of time has passed, it feels almost like eternity...
... until the sounds of people cheering at the arena can be heard once again, but at a distance far away.
Then, a certain familiar male voice comes in, this time closer.

- Hey, wake up.

Following that is the person slightly nudging on Rien's shoulders...
It's Jin.
Jin, the mammoth. With no dark matter or crystals on him. Just him, of flesh and blood, skin and fur. Nothing else.
The two are inside a room, seemingly a clinic. There are glass cases on the walls, stored with medicines and bandages. Rien is on a bed, Jin sitting next to him. The mammoth scratches his head a bit.

- Man, I feel kinda bad freaking you out there, heh. You acted like I was gonna come down and destroy all life forms in the universe or something. Just, chill. I was going all-out, sure, but I wasn't going to destroy everything you love, ehehe...


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 12, 2020)

The Mew snapped up, wincing in pain a bit as he looked around. "What the....when...who....," Rien mumbled, dizzy and uncertain of what just happened. One moment, he was facing a beast of unknown proportions, and the next, he was in a bed....but why? And how? Rien looked at the mammoth, yelping since this was his....foe after all. He jumped up from the bed, clinging to the wall as he looked Jin over for a second. He seemed back to normal, and with that, the mew slowly calmed down, smiling a little. "Sorry....I got caught in the heat of the moment.....," Rien admitted, looking away a little. He sat back down on the bed, the pain kicking in again as he laid down, whining softly. "Hate to admit it....but your too strong to fight....good one out there....you got me fair and square....," the Prince smiled, despite being beaten, offered his paw for a shake. "To really be honest, I almost thought so. It all seemed to boil in on  that one moment....where it felt like everything was on the line. I felt like if I didn't beat you, everything would suffer....I'd fail my promise.....but losses are losses, meant to be received...," Rien said softly, looking up at the mammoth. "I'll admit...your the strongest person I ever fought....I never thought you could beat that fused version of us two....," the Mew said in awe, wincing again from all the torn muscles. "M-Maybe I shouldn't have overdone it...o-owie...," the Prince whimpered, looking down. "I hope the damage ins't extensive....though I did hear an awful lot of tears as I was fighting you.....man...all those hits and lasers...I feel that agonizing after-effect from pushing myself too far...are you some sort of god or something?," Rien asked, smiling in both pain and curiosity. "Because with all that power, it just felt like you were toying with me...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 12, 2020)

Jin giggles a bit.

- Nah, not a god... just, something different... but for the moment, I'm just a mammoth-minotaur, nothing more and nothing less.

He scratches his head a bit more.

- Though, sorry if I made ya think so. When you told me to hit you as hard as possible, I only tried to knock you unconscious... but then your counterpart came in and he looked like he was out for blood, so I thought I needed to step up my game. Though, yeah, kinda got carried away, sorry again. But, this I can promise, I'm not gonna destroy all life forms in the entire universe, heh.

He looks down a little bit.

- As for me "toying" with you... I mean, if I go "absolute beyond ascension" and whatever, then... uh, maybe *I can grow to be as big as the sun*, but that's about it. But my powers were pretty much just as you saw. Tentacles, crystals, yada yada yada. Though, my "true" power, if I gotta categorize it and give it a proper term, is... "creation", even from nothingness. I can summon weapons, even forge pure magic energy into physical ones. The dark matter and the crystal monsters can multiply themselves. The snake tails regrow whenever cut off. When you cut one off, only one other regrows though. But then, I can concentrate that kind of regeneration to recover my wounds faster, and also to survive that "cut-and-burn" tactic of old Greek folks, heh.

He gives Rien a friendly smile too.

- I gotta give credit for you too, though. You're one heck of a fighter, I felt the entire earth rumble when you powered up, heh. Even the galaxy when we duked it out earlier.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 13, 2020)

Rien listened intently to what Jin said, looking at him and nodding the whole time. When Jin finished, the Mew gave a happy smile. "Well, that's answered a lot! Well, I think you for such an entertaining match! But, now that you told me your abilities and the extent of them, I know now that I for sure cannot beat you, especially with what you have in tow. But, I do know someone even stronger than me who can really give people like you  hard time. Maybe one day you'd try to battle my adopted brother, Ra. He's one heck of a powerhouse, and if you know the abilities of destruction, or a person named Doctor Strange, imagine if that Wizard got a son, and taught him everything he knew. He's basically that and a little bit of Kratos all rolled up into one. I'm sure you guys would have a battle for the ages! He's all into that reality, mind-bending sorcery, and he takes out most people without even breaking a sweat! You guys should duke it out sometime!," Rien chirped happily, wagging his tail, wincing in pain, and regretting it. "Thank you! The compliments are nice, but after seeing a real powerhouse like you, my little trap would've had no effect. You know when I slashed those slices with my sword at you in the early part of the match? Those were the 12 Slashes of Light, and they normally work as an instant knockout thing. But then you went and turned into reverse Jesus, so my little counter didn't play out right," Rien said, snapping his fingers as the beams above the stage faded. "Great fight! It was both an honor and a privilege  to battle you sir!," Rien said happily, sitting up in the bed, bowing his head as his ear twitched a bit.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 13, 2020)

Jin listens to Rien talking about this person named Ra, already feeling like that name would fit a godlike being, or even an actual god too, for that matter. He chuckles.

- Hehe, he sounds fun, but I'm not really into the whole reality-twisting mind-screwing stuff. That'd be for my adopted daughter Galaxy instead. She's a pure Star-Born, the crystal type. The dark matter type with loads of tentacles is Void-Spawn. I'm a mix of both, my daughter a Star-Born, but her normal form is a purple-blue wolf. She doesn't hit as hard as me, but she's by no mean any weaker. Imagine the crystals I spam over and over through the fight earlier, but they're transparent in a way that you think they're invisible, yet they still show her reflections... at different angles. Like, one side you see her in the front, but other side, you see her from overhead, and other side you see behind her. And another thing is, "no horizontal opposite". If you raise your right hand up, your reflection in the mirror raises the left hand, right ? Her crystals, not that. Right hand is right hand, left is left, and so on.

Jin stops a bit to let Rien catch up.

- She also uses the nebula clouds different than me. Changing the colors and brightness in a way that you feel like you're trippin' balls or something, literally. And if that's not enough, she's able to change the brightness and darkness in a way that might give you a seizure. I'm stuck with 2 types, extremely bright or dark, white or black ; she can alter in between and even have actual colors in them. Next is her unique and exclusive power of aurora waves, another thing I don't have. She can cast them like summoning circles to conjure monsters to her aid. And by monsters, I mean... those similar to my "ascended" form earlier. Oh and she's literally light-speed by default when she's in for it.

He is certainly proud of his daughter.

- Anyway, now that you know I'm not gonna try to devour the entire galaxy... we're good, yeah ? Hehe.

He chuckles a bit, recalling those moments when Rien and Zenith kind of lost it and broke their limits over and over to take him down.

- Was a fun fight with you too. Gotta admit, when I went to my monstrous form earlier, it felt a bit weird, but at the same time kinda like a relief, like I was able to let go of... uh, this body. Like I was able to actually be what I really am, ya know.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 13, 2020)

Rien listened intently as the mammoth spoke of his adopted sister, smiling and wagging his tail a little. "Wowee, now that's a power-hosue! Altering colors to what she sees fit?Now that's a really unique person, I must say! Your sister and you sound pretty powerful man!," the mew said, wagging his tail quicker. "Man, just the thought of being in a fight with her eggs me on one! But yeah, we are equal, since I now know that your form was meant to only knock me out, and not to positively annihilate all of reality and such..," Rien sighed, smoothing his fur. "Just wish I was stronger.....just so I can be up there with the big leagues.....oh, but one day, I'll be back pal! And when I do, I'll probably have found a way to beat ya!," Rien said playfully, giving a light punch to Jin's arm, wincing from that. "Ow! Darn, I forgot I put literally everything on strain....man this hurts....," the mew whined, smiling up at Jin. "You inspired me to train even harder than normal! Now I'm really gonna amp up my training routine! I'll do 5,000 push ups instead of 2,000, and probably meditate for three hours instead of one! You sure got me going, and all that talk about your sister?!? Ooh boy, I wish I was related to you guys so i could be as proud of you as she is of you, and back the same way!," the Mew happily squeaked, wiggling around eagerly. "Once I get better, I'm off to my Kingdom, where I'll call up my brother to see if he'd be open for a fight. Other than being the Second Sorcerer Supreme, he's kinda in charge of all the lame stuff, like guarding a Multiverse and such. Sounds bleak to me, but hey, who am I to judge? His role is far more important. He told me that if he turned his back to even do the slightest, unnecessary thing, some universe would crumble, and all hope would be doomed for that universe. I can't even tell when he gets older or not. I suppose him being a Spirit Guardian, in the very, _very_ long family tree, he told he he was related to that other one...what's his name...Iru?....Omi?....no no, Ori! He said he was related to a Spirit Guardian named Ori! But why he took it upon himself to go by Ra is beyond me. He said that where he comes from, which was like, this massive Spirit Tree he said," the Mew said, making the gesture of a large tree. "He said that they were born from there, and when he heard that his relative had saved a forest called Nibel, he was overcome with support. He had been following in Ori's footsteps for years he said, but only to be in his shadow. Ori never thought of him like that, and always thought of him as an equal. So with that, he became the first Spirit Guardian to learn sorcery and such, setting the record for that. His mythical powers are seemingly endless from what I see, and his reality-warping tricks make even the Mighty Doctor Strange a bit lost. So all I can say is I hope either you and I, or your sister and my brother, meet again! I'd be honored to either be in the ring again with you, or to cheer my brother on! Either way it goes, it'll be great!," Rien squeaked, wincing again as he laid back down. "I gotta stop being so ecstatic.....also, I'm glad you got to be what you really are. A true sense of self makes for a comfort in one's own skin!," Rien giggled, pawing at the air. "Your adopted sister sounds like a bundle of fun!


----------

